# Transporting a pet to South Africa



## NJB55 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi all

Everyone has been really helpful so far. Thank you. 

We have a small (10kg) dog in the UK. He is part of the family and will be coming with us to SA. I know all the rules pertaining to taking a dog from the UK to SA which is very well documented on the internet. My main interest on this occasion is the cost. Has anyone recently transported an animal to SA from the UK and what was the costs involved?

Thanks


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Facebook group Return to SA has had a long discussion on transporting dogs from the UK to SA. You will most certainly find it useful.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

NJB55 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Everyone has been really helpful so far. Thank you.
> 
> ...


We brought our cat from the UK 3 years ago so not that recent. All in all (including flights) it cost about 800-900 pounds or thereabouts.


----------



## NJB55 (Mar 20, 2014)

That sounds about right. I had a quote come through about an hours ago which was £816 from London to JHB (Airport to airport) all included.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

NJB55 said:


> That sounds about right. I had a quote come through about an hours ago which was £816 from London to JHB (Airport to airport) all included.


That sounds very reasonable. I did it all myself (got all vaccinations and did all the forms and applications for import/export permits in UK and SA and arranged flights and vets). Was a lot of work but it went very smoothly so no complaints. We flew with Virgin, they were excellent.


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

We have just been quoted £1900 to transport a staffy and 30kg rotty cross.

We have spoken to virgin, but can anyone recommend an airline that they have used?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I brought my cats from the USA to South Africa and back. KLM is considered the best airline for handling animals - complete with their own pet hotel. 

I can't speak to doing the process yourself since I used a company to coordinate everything for me...


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

I'm just on with sorting my 2 dogs out but using a company Cost £2850 for flights , crates and them to do work .Collecting from my house taking to Manc airport flying with KLM . Also £960 for treatments etc . Then another £200 to use company at SA end . Sorting my import certificate out and helping with clearance .


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you get an EU pet passport as well?



leesanic said:


> I'm just on with sorting my 2 dogs out but using a company Cost £2850 for flights , crates and them to do work .Collecting from my house taking to Manc airport flying with KLM . Also £960 for treatments etc . Then another £200 to use company at SA end . Sorting my import certificate out and helping with clearance .


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

No my vet said that EU passport is not suitable for SA .You need an export and import certificate


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

ok, however i was told that if we got the pet passport before we leave we wouldn't need to put the dogs in quarantine if we wanted to return, providing all the vaccinations were kept up to date


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

As long as your pet has had it's rabies vaccination 3 months before entering the UK you are fine . They have the jab then wait 6 weeks for the results and it's 3 months from that date . I will be getting mine done but as I'm not returning to the UK for 3 years I will just have to keep on top of the jab yearly and it will be fine . You will have to have records of all this though


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

oh ok, we are not intending on returning, its a kind of back up!!


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

Yes I took my dog to Canada and wasn't going to return but got the jab before just incase . It's best to be safe . Also it used to be 6 months before re entry into the UK but it seems to have changed but I would recommend anyone checking that . But if your not planning on returning this will be fine for you anyway


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks for your advice


----------

